# Non-Licensed Breeder... What to do?



## AvahChampagne (Sep 13, 2012)

A Guinea Pig breeder friend of mine just informed me that a friend on her Facebook is breeding hedgies and wants to sell them out here (there are no breeders within 4 hours of where I live...). She doesn't have a license or anything... What should I do? I'm seriously mad because she has no idea what she is doing. Is there anything we could do?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Breeders with 3 or fewer females don't have to be licensed. If it's just someone she knows on facebook who's just showing them on there, and doesn't have a web site set up or anything, then it's a backyard breeder (BYB) rather than a legitimate small hobby breeder. I know some small breeders who are wonderful, but they have websites, clearly stated policies, etc. (And some small breeders with those things can still be fairly crappy - but so can licensed breeders.) Anyway, if she has fewer than 3 females, there's nothing you can do because she's not breaking a law. You can try to get your friend to direct her toward this forum, maybe she'll be willing to take advice and learn something.


----------



## AvahChampagne (Sep 13, 2012)

That's a really good idea. I mean, I don't know her so maybe we can even start a small group here. There's not very many!!!


----------

